# Old Man's 1656



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice @JMac82 . It looks like I'm right behind you. You have excellent taste in colors.


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm not thrilled about the Denver Broncos Yeti on the bow.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@JMac82 I agree. I would much rather see a Raiders cup on my boat, but it could be worse. At least it's not a patriots cup


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

Couple more pics, she's progressing nicely. Damn CoronaVirus is going to delay pick-up.


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

JMac82 said:


> Couple more pics, she's progressing nicely. Damn CoronaVirus is going to delay pick-up.
> View attachment 126120
> View attachment 126122


Great looking skiff


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

A few more pics.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

We need some pics of it in the water


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

bababouy said:


> We need some pics of it in the water


As soon as I get it I plan on posting some pics and drone footage of it. Hopefully, I can get some slime pics.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice. I saw yours when I was there on Friday. You are going to be happy with the color choice.


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

JMac82 said:


> A few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 128594
> View attachment 128596


Definately post more pics sweet looking rig!!!


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jay skiffs said:


> Definately post more pics sweet looking rig!!!


Thanks


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I love those boats (and their little brother). So clean.


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

JMac82 said:


> Thanks


How long was the wait before they started your build? I put my deposit down 3 months ago, i still cant decide between the 1656 or the heron i like both skiffs!!!


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jay skiffs said:


> How long was the wait before they started your build? I put my deposit down 3 months ago, i still cant decide between the 1656 or the heron i like both skiffs!!!


5-6 months, I put my deposit down right after the hurricane last year, sept timeframe I believe. Originally I was going to get the 1444 but decided to get the 1656 and I made the decision to late to get on the feb build list and had to wait until March for it to start.


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

JMac82 said:


> 5-6 months, I put my deposit down right after the hurricane last year, sept timeframe I believe. Originally I was going to get the 1444 but decided to get the 1656 and I made the decision to late to get on the feb build list and had to wait until March for it to start.


Thank you for the info. I really like how on the 1656 all the hatches, and livewell come standard looks nice!!!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

You’ll love that engine. I have it on my Heron 16. Once I got the prop figured out....I’m getting 30mph at 4800rpm...rev limiter doesn’t kick in till 6200rpm. I can hit 40mph riding solo without hitting the rev limiter.

Did I mention it sips gas?


----------

